# 200SX build



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

Okay, on this thread I'll discuss the actual build of the 200sx. If you want to help with my motor build, I'm also in the z32 chassis section where I have posted motor-related questions.  Why? Because my s12 uses a vg30de motor as a power plant. The z32 chassis guys will know :givebeer:

Anyway, for stage 1 there was a VG30DE motor from japan, with accompanying transmission.










Anyway, there was some work done, but here's some more views of the motor










And the car's wheels-










The s13 front end we used for the Tien coilovers-










Why the stock trans mount won't work if you use the DE trans, but we fixed it with a solid transmission mount










Where the trans won't fit, and you have to bang it around 










S-13 hubs, or the saga of why I got s14 brakes and will be using cross-drilled slotted rotors ect. ect.










An image of the motor first starting... sexy times!



And the full (as of now) build video.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ctx2rwbaNWw" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

coming soon-

1. Cross-drilled slotted rotors, steel braided brake lines
2. Sexy images of the roll cage installation
3. More sexy images of the new paint (FC cinderella white with a red pinstripe on the base of the skirts)
4. Corbeau racing seats??? 








5. Complete vg30de engine rehaul (as soon as someone really knows how to build a vg30de motor around here or elsewhere).
6. The rubber choice-


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

*Video fix*


----------



## rask40 (Feb 11, 2012)

keep this updated, im interested on watching this build.


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

rask40 said:


> keep this updated, im interested on watching this build.


Will do, I'm trying to get my mechanic to send me some photos of the brakes we'll be using. She's actually stripped down pretty far right now, and paint and cage are on the way. She's in the process of weight reduction and race prep right now, pics and videos should be coming soon.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

subscribed


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

New videos to keep you updated


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

I must say that sure is nice!!!!! Ilove those 200SX especially with the VG30E.....


----------



## radoublely (Feb 9, 2012)

okay, back in town and had some more development taking place




























All I got for now, Enjoy.:lame:


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice build....Don't see many of these anymore.....The VG version is just sitting there waiting to be Modded....The power wasn't anywhere close to even being tapped into...back in the day!


----------

